# Window Safety Glazing Requirements for NC



## deltafox (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm about to order windows for my new construction build - first time owner/build. Reached out to my town inspection dept. over confusion about the codes and what does he do, but tells me to look at the window section of the codes.
"2nd floor windows R310.1
There are multiple locations that require temper windows (hazardous location)
R308.4.1 to R308.4.7"

How I'm reading it - Windows that need to be tempered

Windows on the balcony door - R308.4.1
3 x 5' window adjacent to balcony door - R308.4.2
Bathroom window R308.4.5
In reference to the R310.1 code he mentioned - I believe the single hung 3 x 5' windows in the bedroom are sufficient.

Do any of the other windows need to be tempered?


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2020)

The fire zone might make a difference.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 4, 2020)

deltafox said:


> In reference to the R310.1 code he mentioned - I believe the single hung 3 x 5' windows in the bedroom are sufficient.



A 3x5 window does not always meet the EEO requirement. Upper grade bedroom windows require a 5.7 EEO where a lower level window may be allowed to have a 5.0 EEO. Some window manufactures list an *as-trek or other marking next to their EEO window in their brochures. I find very little information on windows in the field that list the window as EEO type, have to carry a tape measure to verify. 

Bathroom window if *over a tub or shower *to be tempered glass not necessarily the entire bathroom.


----------



## Joe Engel (Sep 4, 2020)

Window company should know. Tempered glass is not common and usually doubles the cost per unit.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 4, 2020)

Windows within 2’ arc of door swing, temper.


----------



## deltafox (Sep 4, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> A 3x5 window does not always meet the EEO requirement. Upper grade bedroom windows require a 5.7 EEO where a lower level window may be allowed to have a 5.0 EEO. Some window manufactures list an *as-trek or other marking next to their EEO window in their brochures. I find very little information on windows in the field that list the window as EEO type, have to carry a tape measure to verify.


Not finding anything on their website listing the EEO, I'll reach out to the sales rep to see if they can get me those numbers. Thank you for the info!



Keystone said:


> Windows within 2’ arc of door swing, temper.


I see in section R308.4.2 that glazing is required within 24" of either side of the door in the plane of the door in a closed position. Which section talks about the arc? If it's 2' within the arc, I would need to have the front 2 windows be tempered instead of just the one closest to the door.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 5, 2020)

I see in section R308.4.2 that glazing is required within 24" of either side of the door in the plane of the door in a closed position. Which section talks about the arc? If it's 2' within the arc, I would need to have the front 2 windows be tempered instead of just the one closest to the door.
[/QUOTE]

Your in 15 or 18 code, the arc was old language. It’s now been updated to closed door as you’ve listed. So it appears one window would require tempering.


----------

